# rear end swap



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

is there a posi rear end with disc brakes that will fit under my 66 lemans?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can convert your rear end to disc brakes, you will have to pull the axels to remove the drum brake backing plates. I've converted my 67.


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah i need to get posi also

thought might be cheaper to buy whole rear end that had disc on it already


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just buy an Auburn carrier and a rear disk brake conversion. It'll be way cheaper then buying a complete unit built for your `66.


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

how much for the auburn unit and hw much for disc conv

cant i find a junk yard rear end for less that 500 with disc and posi


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

But will it fit your `66 without modification?
An Auburn unit is like $360.00 and a disk brake kit is like $490.00(you could prolly find cheaper).



Auburn Gear 542018 - Auburn Gear Differentials - JEGS

Wilwood 140-0264-B - Wilwood Dynalite Rear Brake Kits - JEGS


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I purchased my 4-wheel disc conversion kit from Direct Fit Brakes, Inc I would also suggest changing your master cylinder to a dual cylinder and change your proportioning valve.

More than likely you will not find a 8.5 rear end equiped with disc brakes at a junk yard. I don't believe rear disc brakes were offered on the gm a-body in the 60s or early 70s. (I could be wrong)


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

i dont think i can install the carrier

i dont have the tools or the patience to shim and back lash


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

can anyone help?

i dont know how to install a rear end gear?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, any reputable shop should be able to install your gear set, and a rear disk conversion if you can't do that too.
Or, if you're sure the used one will fit, $500 for a posi rear disk rear end sounds very reasonable.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not to hijack the thread, but do most folks put some kind of LSD in their older GTOs? I was thinking of doing something like the Auburn ECTED but wonder if that might be overkill. Leading Manufacturer of Traction Enchancing Differentials & Planetary Drives - Auburn Gear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have an Auburn limited slip carrier and it works awesome. It catches both tires all the time when I smoke-um. I would think that unit would be overkill, unless maybe you had some really huge tires and tons of HP.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Are the 10" rears in the '65s pretty decent in terms of toughness? I am looking to pump about 600hp (or so) into the rear and was thinking of getting a Currie 9+, but that is a pretty expensive way to go. Wondering about just rebuilding the orginal 10 and going from there.


----------

